# Chaffhaye or haylage/silage for goats?



## bornagain62511 (Mar 3, 2015)

would it be safe and healthy to feed goats in northern snowy cold winter climates a diet consisting of nothing besides chaffhaye, or haylage (silage made from alfalfa/grass) assuming that they have good mineral/vitamin supplements, water, etc. and not feeding them any dry hay? I've often read that in the north, goats "need" dry hay during the winter and that silage or haylage is not healthy for goats, is that true? or is it just because of the risk of mold? if mold is not a problem (good quality haylage/silage) can northern goats thrive on a diet of haylage (silage made from alfalfa/grass)

thanks!


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

They need good quality roughage that is at least 4" long. I supplement my hay with chaffhay , when I can get it. 
Silage can be dangerous because you can't always see or smell the mold. Listeria will kill a goat pretty quickly. Silage is too fine to feed as a stand alone feed. The hay helps keep them warm, too.


----------



## thomcarol (Feb 3, 2012)

I emaiked the company and asked the same question. I don't live in the north, however, but I didn't specify what region I was from in my email. They responded back saying that chaffhaye can be the only source of hay, if I chose to do it that way. We currently feed about half chaffhaye half regular hay. We would feed more, but we have someone in our family that is sensitive to the yeast that comes through the milk. 

I, too, was concerned with bad bacteria growth but they assured me that as long as the bag hasn't been opened that it would be fine. To further back this claim up, I found a source that I'm getting 18 month old chaffhaye from and my goats haven't had any ill effects from it. We live in humid, hot Alabama and so far we have had nothing bad grow on ours. 

Our girls have faired better since we have started feeding chaffhaye. Their milk supply is up and they were already getting free choice alfalfa hay.


----------



## bornagain62511 (Mar 3, 2015)

Thanks for the replies. I emailed them and this is what they said in return:

Thank you for your email. Chaffhaye is a 100% forage replacement and would be excellent for feeding your goats as the sole forage portion of their diet.

I have raised numerous types/breeds of goats for over a 25 years. 17 years ago, when I was first introduced to Chaffhaye, I started feeding them 100% Chaffhaye (no grain or additional baled hay) along with a broad spectrum mineral. They all look and feel great.

More about Chaffhaye:

Our recommended feeding ratio is 1.5 lbs. of Chaffhaye per 100 lbs. of horse & 2 to 2.5 lbs. per 100 lbs. of ruminant per day when feeding Chaffhaye as the sole forage portion of your animals' diet. 

Additionally, when feeding Chaffhaye you will be able to cut all of your secondary feeds in half or more (grains, hay, etc&#8230 or out altogether. This is due to Chaffhaye being fermented hay, 50% predigested, and creating an environment for the other feeds that are sharing space in the stomach of the animal benefit from the micro flora that Chaffhaye adds and therefore breaking down the secondary feeds for a better absorption rate.

What makes us different than traditional baled alfalfa? The major difference between Chaffhaye and baled alfalfa is that Chaffhaye undergoes a fermentation process which breaks down the plant matter. The fermentation in a way "pre-digests" the plant matter so when the animals eat Chaffhaye they are getting about 50% more nutrition then they would out of a dry, baled forage. 

The unique biological aspects of Chaffhaye Alfalfa exert health and physiological benefits beyond the basic nutrition of the forage itself. Chaffhaye undergoes an all-natural fermentation process in the package that enlivens it with yeast, enzymes and beneficial microflora. Chaffhaye's beneficial microflora, or fiber-digesting bacteria, closely resembles those found in the early fiber-digestion process in the rumen of ruminants, or in the case of the horse, the fermenter located in their hind gut. In essence, Chaffhaye jump starts the digestive process. Once Chaffhaye is consumed, more of its nutrients can be assimilated (absorbed) in the body, leading to greater nutritional benefit - strong bones. 
Research has shown that dry matters losses on baled alfalfa run 15% to 25%. These are losses that occur from handling, storage and feeding. With Chaffhaye there is very little dry matter loss. When considering less waste and more absorption, we believe a bag of Chaffhaye is equal to about 1.5 bales of alfalfa (assuming a 60 lb. bale). 

Chaffhaye has a number of benefits that are harder to put a cost on. We call these benefits, the Chaffhaye Advantage:

• Consistent quality because we grow and maintain our own alfalfa fields 
• 16-month shelf life with a guaranty of no nutritional loss 
• Animals consume 100%, no stems left behind 
• Tender and more palatable than baled alfalfa 
• Optimal health through enhanced nutrition 
• Natural probiotic forage 
• Easy to transport 
• Can be stored outside without fear of weather damage 
• Dust free 
• Certified weed seed free 
• 50% less manure produced by a Chaffhaye fed animals 
• Not a fire hazard 
• Great for establishing and maintaining a healthy micro flora in the gut 
• Excellent for weaning animals 
• Excellent roughage source - provides the vital "Scratch Factor" necessary for stimulation to gut wall to insure for a higher absorption rate of nutrients 
• Easily masticated and digested 
• Fermentation produces beneficial bacteria, enzymes and yeast that aid in digestion 
• GMO Free Certified
• Low starch & sugar - below 5.5%

Recent studies have shown that the digestibility of feed is as important as its nutritional content. Through a natural fermentation process, Chaffhaye becomes rich in beneficial microflora. This microflora makes Chaffhaye one of the most digestible and therefore nutritious products available for your animals.

Please let me know if you have any other questions.


----------



## bornagain62511 (Mar 3, 2015)

in reply to their response above, I asked this:
_
__What is the average length of the hay pieces, or a range of the shortest to longest pieces of hay that you will typically find in a bag of Chaffhaye? Also, do you know, or could you find out at what % moisture does the Chaffhaye go into the bag when you make it? Like 60, 65, or 70%? If you could give me an estimate on the moisture content of the hay when it goes into the bag, I'd appreciate it. Thanks so much!!_

In return, they replied this:


 _Chaffhaye is packaged at a 50% moisture rate. The average cut/chop length is 5/8" to 1 1/4". _

_Please let me know if you have any further questions._


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Chaffhaye is good. I've not known anyone besides someone in a drought situation to find that feeding only chaffhaye for hay consumption to be benificial. That 2-2.5pounds of chaffhaye per 100 pounds is a lot of chaffhaye! I've weighed it out and for one of my ND I would need to feed one FULL 2 gallon bucket of chaffhaye PER goat per day!!! I have 12 goats! 
So I rather use it as a supplement to the grass hay I can find cheaper. And yes I feed grain to milkers as well. I do not feel that the fermentation process is enough to replace all the nutrients of grain for a pregnant or heavy lactating doe. I breed my goats for milk production.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

I feed Chaffhaye, but I also feed Orchard hay...., I don't think I would just feed Chaffhaye, although I know of someone who does that around here...


----------

